# timely



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

"If you’re holding your baby and I walk up and hug it... according to the NFL replacement refs... you have to give me your baby."


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

This one is funny as well.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Upstream said:


>


I thought that the net was dislodged before the puck crossed the line.


----------

